# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  сервер под веб проект

## KirFire

Доброе время суток.

Сразу опишу ситуацию: старт-ап - это когда денег не хватает, а пользователя разочаровать нельзя. :)

Нужен веб сервер способный обрабатывать 200к уников в сутки. не сразу конечно такое будет, но эта должна быть его рабочая "моща". По всей видимости эти 200к пользователей в основном будут использовать vBulletin+CMS (тоже ихнюю).

очень хотелось бы услышать рекомендации, советы и т.д. :)

заранее спасибо.

----------

